# Pike's Ponds...Houston County



## HacksawJimWagons

Well, i saw a thread about another pay pond where the fishing was horrible and the employees were disgruntled...dosnt sound fun at all...

I know that alot of you have little fishermen/women at home, and i also know alot of my fishermen brothers are new to the area via Robins AFB...

So, here's my preferred little pay pond...Pike's Ponds..The lady who ownds it (Mrs. Lady) is a sweetheart and her husband (Mr. Man) is a retired military guy who spends most of his time maintaining the levees and whatnot around the ponds.  

$5 bucks/day...kids under 12 are free..







The front two smaller ponds are Catfish and Bream ponds.  The catfish are fed, but not to the point where they won't bite your hook.  The bream in these front two smaller ponds arent really worth mentioning.


The larger of the front ponds, to the far east, is full of nice sized eating bream and nice sized bass.  The back side smaller pond is another good spot for Bass and Bream.

The largest of the ponds is home to some nice nice bass, big red belly bream, and crappie.  This pond is about 8 ft at its deepest point close to the creek channel at the backside of the pond.  I've caught lots and lots of 2-4 pounders out of here, but i have PERSONALLY WITNESSED what had to be between 10-12lbs being caught, and yes, released.  Big bass live out in that grass.  The topwater is good too.  Also the ponds border Echeconee Creek.

so...here are some directions..

From Macon - 247 south to houston county.  Right on Elberta Road. Right on Dunbar Rd.  Right on Fairgrounds Road. Left on WaterFront Way.

From Warner Robins - Davis Drive north to Right on King Drive.  Cross Elberta to Dunbar Road. Right on Fairgrounds Road. Left on Waterfront Way.

From HawkinsVille - Hway247 north to Left on Green Street.  Right on North Davis Drive.  Left on King Drive.  Cross Elberta to Dunbar Road. Right on Fairgrounds Road. Left on Waterfront Way.

From Byron - I-75 to Hghway49 east. Right on Houston Lake Road.  Left on Dunbar Road.  Left on Fairgrounds Road.  Left on WaterFront Way.

and there it is.


----------



## Bassyakwards

Can you use a boat or kayak?


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

both. trolling motors only and a KAYAK would be PERFECT to get out of one pond and into another.  Also, once you see the place in person, i imagine a kayak would come in mighty handy on all the vegetation.

be careful with your trolling motors out there.


----------



## jettman96

Thanks for sharing...  I think I might have to take the family out there one day just catch a few.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

its a real good place to take the young ones.


----------



## jettman96

I bet... Been back in the Warner Robins area for almost 5 years now and not to mention the 3 years I lived here in the 90's and never even heard of these ponds before.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

Yeah...The lakes were closed for the longest time.


So here's a little fokelore for ya.  Way back when, the place was supposed to be haunted. Hahahaha.  So 'local legend' had it back then that some guy muffed his family up in the 'house' on the property.  Then it changed from the visible house on the property to a whole other house out in the woods.

The Warner Robins locals used to call it "Lady On The Lake" and sometimes "GreenEyes".  Rumor was back then that you could ride by at night and see the lady out on the lake(LadyonTheLake), or that you could ride by and see her green eyes out there(greeneyes). Hahahahaha. 

I also heard that green eyes was a whole other haunt at another location out in Centerville so that goes to show you how much weight rumors hold.  hahahaha.

It was so overgrown for the longest time and you could barely see the water out there for all of the brush at the front of the property...

We used to jump the fence and fish it way back when, but you wouldnt catch us out there at night alone unless it was to scare the crap out of each other or impress the chicks. hahahaha.  

so yeah...
dont get snuck up on out there. hahaha


----------



## jroz

Thanks for leting us know about this . I have been looking for somewhere near by and this is just around the corner from house


----------



## Bassyakwards

Hey Nik - we ought to take the kayaks up there and fish around in that grass.


----------



## dorkmen

Think I just might take my son he is two and loves to fish if they are gitten after it..


----------



## jettman96

Bassyakwards said:


> Hey Nik - we ought to take the kayaks up there and fish around in that grass.




I'd love to.  Just been so busy with other stuff I couldn't tell you the last time I even wet a line.

How about you?


----------



## GONoob

Very cool, I always wondered if there were ponds I could fish at.


----------



## Bassyakwards

jettman96 said:


> I'd love to.  Just been so busy with other stuff I couldn't tell you the last time I even wet a line.
> 
> How about you?


Me too - always seems like other things to do.  I did catch some nice trout last weekend in Jacksonville.


----------



## jicard3

Is there pretty good fishing to be had from the bank? I know the place. We used to make the trip out there to see old "green eyes" every once in a while. Like Hacksaw said it was all grown up then. I'd like to take the wife and let her tear some bream and catfish up, just curious if I would need to drag the boat along. How long has it been open? I didn't even know about it being open to the public.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

bank fishing is as good as any fishing...the brim are under the big pads, and the bass are in the grass...the catfish are pan size, eating size, and the guy that works there uses hotdogs to catch them....

the only spot that you can hit from a boat that you cant hit from the banks is the creek channel running though the middle of the big pond...

the big pond holds a few lunker bass out in that grass..the place is crawling with crawfish...chances are you'll see a few dried up claws on the bank...on a good day, you'll catch smaller bass all day long...

its a cool little "walk around" pay pond...the coolest anywhere near here..


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

updated pic with text map...


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

*bream....hahaha...woops


----------



## Icecold

is there a concrete ramp?


----------



## jroz

I went by today and talked to the older man that runs the place. There is a lot of grass in all the ponds that I could see. He told me a fellow caught 3 bass yesterday at in the front pond marked on the map  bass/brim and the smallest one was just under 5 l/b he also told that he was getting ready to drain the one marked catfish/brim and dig it out and get rid of all the grass in it. Looks real good and I will be fishing there a good bit since it is right at the house


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

any more reports on this place??


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

i had a small john boat in the biggest pond a few weeks ago after the flood waters went down...we caught about 4 bass each, 8 between me and my buddy, then crossed over to the front pond and caught 3 or 4 more apiece.  We had brim poles sitting the whole time and pulled eating size brim after eating size brim until we were out of worms.

the guy takes real good care of the place...i'll see yall out there.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

Icecold said:


> is there a concrete ramp?



yeah...there's a concrete ramp, but the pond is only big enough for a john boat/trolling motor rig....


a kayak would be best for skidding through the grass and pads...


----------



## Timbo 66

thanks for the info.


----------



## Darkhorse

*Boat size?*

Would a 14' fiberglass/trolling motor boat work in those ponds? I usually launch this boat in farm/wood's ponds with no boat ramp at all. A concrete ramp would be like winning the lottery (almost).


----------



## Lomcavak Duck

I drove out there to see it for the first time this morning. I didn't take anything to fish with, I just wanted to see it. Looks like it might be an alright place to fish, at least the larger ponds do. The smaller front ponds are badly overgrown with grass and look pretty stagnant, but the rear ponds look alright except for tons of lily pads.

I wouldn't use a trolling motor, but I might put in a very small boat with a paddle. I didn't see any ramp, doesn't mean it isn't there.

Sign posted with information:
Open 9AM-sunset Monday - Saturday
$5 per person
$2 per boat
$1.50/lb for keeping the fish you catch.
No live minnows allowed

One thing I didn't see, whom do you pay? There was nobody out there that I saw and wasn't sure which house to go to.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

There is a pay box right by the entrance gate.  The owners live in the house on the culdesac, right across from the ponds, but i'm not sure they're inviting strangers up to the door.  But they ARE watching the pay box, so be honest, and catch fish.

There is a boat ramp.  Concrete.  And a trolling motor would be fine to push through the channels and open water, but i wouldnt try it out in the pads.  I've used my 12 ft John with a trolling motor, and a 2 man bass hunter, also with a trolling motor, accompanied by paddles of course.

good luck.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hey Hacksaw...don't you do some creek fishing around there and 
are there any small rivers to fish with electric?


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

yeah pal, i fish alot of the creeks and backwaters around Middle Ga.  I'm not sure if i'd try the Ocmulgee with an electric outfit, but i have seen people making the journey in kayaks.

The problem with most of the backwaters these days are the limb obstructions that have built up over time.  Most of the creeks close to me these days are only accessable by kayak.

However, its fun to put in at Lake Joy and push off into Mossy creek a ways.  All Electric.  Its also fun to put in at Houston Lake and push back towards Lake Joy by creek. All Electric.  And it used to be awesome to put in at Mossy Lake and push back towards Houston Lake by way of Mossy Creek, but its been bought and sold and is now a 'residents only' lake.  Mossy Creek in general has some really fun fishing all the way to the Ocmulgee. 

The problem lies in the fact that in Middle Georgia, so many of the waters have been bought, fenced, privatized, or gobbled up by the military.  Just recently (as you may know), i learned that one of my 'childhood' fishing holes was no longer public...and i learned it the hard way....

HOWEVER, i DO have many a fishing hole on reserve, so if you're ever out and about, and wanna see some spots, you just holler at your boy Hacksaw and we'll get TO IT!

alright then..


----------



## Dewaholic

Hack, was that invitation just for Jeff or any of us folks here in the Warner Robins/Middle Ga area? 

UXO and myself were thinking of hittin the Pikes ponds next friday morning. If I can catch a couple 4+ pounders then it would be worth the $5.


----------



## kbswear

Thanks for the info. I've lived in WarTown for 12 years and my Grandparents all thier lives and i've never heard of these ponds. I've been looking for nice ponds to fish w/my daughter instead of taking the boat out on the big lakes all the time.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

Dewaholic said:


> Hack, was that invitation just for Jeff or any of us folks here in the Warner Robins/Middle Ga area?
> 
> UXO and myself were thinking of hittin the Pikes ponds next friday morning. If I can catch a couple 4+ pounders then it would be worth the $5.




nah, contrary to popular belief, i'm a friendly dude....holler at me PM anytime..


but i will let you know that to catch the 4+ pounders out on Pike's Ponds, you're going to have to be veeeeeeeeery crafty....there are ALOT of big bass in these little ponds.

Most of them live out under the vegetation.  If you've ever fished out at Lake Joy, welcome to the condensed version.  Small pond, much vegetation, big fish.

some might even tell you that its not worth the trouble to try and catch the big ones, but to me, its all part of the fun...

GOOD LUCK!.....go gettem..


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

Wow....


Well....I hit ol Pike's Ponds for the first time this afternoon since spring...

WHAT HAPPENED?

the place looks horrible...its awfully low, and the pads and grass have COMPLETELY taken over....Goose Poo everywhere....in just a few months, the place has gone waaaaaaaaay downhill....

I have a feeling the old man that manages the ponds had some projects up his sleeve, but just didnt have the time or stamina to finish them and it left the ponds looking BAD...

i'd hate to say it, but after recommending Pike's Ponds, i'd now have to say DONT DO IT!!...i did catch a few, but it was totally not worth it...

I wouldnt count Pike's Ponds out forever, but its obvious that management has a few kinks to work out before the ponds are restored to thier past glory.....

sorry folks...


----------



## UXO

Thanks for posting the update Jim, guess we won't be heading out there next week after all!


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

yeah....but you know, i know of MUCH better spots.....


we'll talk....


----------



## Icecold

*where*

Jim if you want them to stay good spots better to keep em between you and me.  I will be waiting on the PM

When I was stationed here before Leisure lake was a creek after the flood.  Now that it has water is it public?  Or worth it if it is?


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

not a public lake.....


but i'll tell you that Sandy Run Creek, which feeds Leisure Lake and flows on the other side of the dam is FULL of fish...

the problem is its bad bad nasty....trash everywhere...horrible...


----------



## UXO

I lived in an apartment on Leisure Lake for a year.  I caught more eels and turtles out of there than anything, but did land a few cats and a couple small bass.  From what I was told they all but drain the entire thing every few years for dock/dam repairs and maintenance.


----------



## Icecold

i lived 12 mos in that dump in 96, they owe me 12 months of awesome leisurely  fishing  right


----------



## Old Dead River

so is this where we're going after your outlaw stint?




HacksawJimWagons said:


> not a public lake.....
> 
> 
> but i'll tell you that Sandy Run Creek, which feeds Leisure Lake and flows on the other side of the dam is FULL of fish...
> 
> the problem is its bad bad nasty....trash everywhere...horrible...


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

^^you caught me....the honeycomb hideout....


you know, when i'm not robbing banks or running circles around the game warden making my 'nah-nah' face, i'm fishing legally, for the world to see.....

at crappie(wink) pay ponds..


----------



## Kunsan

*Warner Robins ponds*

Does anybody know if this place is still open? I'd love to go fish here if it is, as it's only two miles from my house. I've lived in WR since '93 and never heard of it until now in '12. PLEASE tell me it's still open and productive.


----------



## stub08

same here, has anyone been here lately. is it still open? has it been cleaned up any?


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

I lived in Warner Robins from '74 until '05.  I grew up less than 2 miles from those ponds.  They have always been very shallow and overgrown with weeds and lilly pads.  As kids we used to sneak back there with crickets and a cane pole and bream fish (back when it was not open to the public) but hardly ever caught anything.  Back then 70s-late 80's was always very snakey and never really could relax and enjoy fishing for having to watch for snakes....and there were some big cotton mouths and other water snakes back there.  Haven't been back there in over a decade and until this post, had forgotten they were even there.


----------



## Kunsan

Just got back from driving by Pike's Ponds. Just viewed the ponds from the street. No Trespassing signs all along fence line, but they do appear to be open for business. The entrance gate was open. And the sign states, $5 per person, $2 per boat, $2 a pound for whatever you keep (first 2 pounds free), open Monday-Saturday 9 AM-?, no minnows, no alcohol, persons and vehicles subject to search. And there is a small orange box to place payment. The front catfish/bream pond looks more like a swamp than a pond. The other ponds seemed to have quite a bit of vegetation, but they did have some open water areas. And there were quite a few geese out there. Again, I only viewed the ponds from the street, so they may be better or worse once you get up close. I still may try these ponds in a couple weeks.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate

I just got back from there. I drove in just to look around. All i can say is TRASH!!!! I cant belive they would charge that much to fish there. I would fish Houston lake before i would fish that place,and we all know how great Houston lake is. Dont waist your time or money!!!


----------



## ga300

i use to fish there 2 years ago.it aint the best thing but i use to live close.i did well out there with a frog.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy

Someone want to fill me in on what's so bad about Houston Lake haha, there are fish in that lake believe it!


----------



## TeeeJaay

Spinnerbait Nate said:


> I just got back from there. I drove in just to look around. All i can say is TRASH!!!! I cant belive they would charge that much to fish there. I would fish Houston lake before i would fish that place,and we all know how great Houston lake is. Dont waist your time or money!!!



I was hyped about this place I read this comment..


----------



## Kunsan

Does anybody know the owner or how to get in contact with the owner to maybe ask what his plans are for the ponds? Are the ponds in bad shape because of the economy, or is he in bad health and can't keep them in good condition because of his health? During these hard economic times, I would hate to bad mouth anybody's business because of health or old age. If he is in bad health, he very possibly could get some military folks to volunteer and help him out. When I was in the military, I often volunteered to help folks in need. These ponds seem to be very un-known even to locals. I never heard of them until now, 19 years later. I've talked to several people in their 40s+ that have lived their entire lives in WR, and they have never heard of them. But they could be very educational for young children since they are so close to WR. If it weren't so over grown with weeds and Geese, it could be a very nice place to take kids to fish and learn about nature only a few miles from most WR schools. It is located in North WR a few hundred yards west of the old Houston County Fairgrounds. If it's run down because of the economy, folks coming here and fishing would make the owner some money to invest in the ponds. This would be great for the kids of WR. It would be dreadful if this place was closed. It has so much potential to help kids enjoy the outdoors instead of drugs and alcohol. By the way, they don't allow alcohol on the ponds.


----------



## TeeeJaay

If you or anyone else get any word about the situation of the ponds and they happen to be in bad shape due to illness/old age of the owner/operator or what have you.. I would like to help out in whatever way I can..


----------



## Troop7

I made a trip out to this pond last Friday. The earlier posts are true with respect to price and hours…..They are also pretty accurate with respect to condition. I think the place is in rough shape. I don’t think the cattish pond even exists anymore. 

The levees are well maintained and appear to be regularly mowed. So its pretty easy to walk around. Fair warning though this place is quite large and there is no driving on the levees so be prepared to walk. As it stands this is not a place I would bring young kids to teach them the joys of fishing….There are much better pay ponds for that. 

Let me caveat the rest of my post with a couple of things. 1) I’m a mediocre fisherman at best. I marvel at most of the fishing stories on here. 2) Most of my experience is with rivers or lakes. I’ve not really fished a lot of ponds like this one.

Anyway….The ponds appear to be extremely low to me. I have no idea what the water level was in 09 but I can’t help but think it is a mere fraction of that now. There are some old docks that are on dry ground. And the water is many feet below the overflow drains. The ponds are almost completely overgrown with lily pads and grass. I mainly focused on the back two (far north) ponds. I felt like I was very limited where I could fish because of the over growth. The back east corners of each pond were the only spots I could cast into. But keep in mind a trained fisherman might have no trouble with lily pads…Me personally I need somewhat clean water to cast into. 

I started off fishing for Brim/Crappie. I tried crickets, wrigglers, and beetle spins. I worked from the edge of the lily pads back to the bank. I got no bites or anything….I switched to bass fishing and tried a variety of frogs, crayfish and some crank baits. Again I got nothing.

I know without a doubt there are some MONSTER BASS in the big lake. I saw at least two huge bass come up and do a belly flop. I really don’t know if I believe there are any brim left.

I’m not giving up after one bad day. There is a lot more area to cover and I live like 10 minutes away. I spend 5 dollars in gas to get to most of my fishing spots so I figure it is worth a few more tries. 

I did see the owner out and about. But I was to far away to get to him in time to chat. My guess is that the sorry state of the ponds has more to do with lack of rain than anything. I’m all about offering some help to the owner but I’m not sure what we could even do.

One last thing. I’m from up north where water moccasins aren’t a big concern. Do moccasins get out on lily pads and sun? I’m thinking about putting my kayak in here but you would have to paddle through at least a hundred yards of lillys…..I don’t really want to deal with snakes.


----------



## Kunsan

I was told today that these ponds were in bad condition last year because the owner had died. But this year his family started to take care of them again and it looks a lot better. I haven't been a le to stop by and see this with my own eyes though. Hope to stop by next Monday to verify this.


----------



## junkyarddawg12

I just went by Pikes ponds today. Place is still very rough. The back left pond looks to be in the best shape considering it is full of lilly pads, the front middle pond looks like a swamp, I could not see the back right pond from the road, but the cleanest looking pond to me was the front right pond. No sign of life anywhere on the property and the gate was locked. Signs are still up though. . .not sure why gate was locked unless the owner locks up if no one is there to keep a check on things. Would love to take my kids over there to do some bream fishing, but except for that 1 pond, it looks a little too snakeish to be toting a 3 & 6 y/o in there. . .


----------



## Kunsan

Talked to Mr. Pike last week. He said the ponds are closed for now, until he can get insurance and re stock the ponds. He said he expects to be open by the end of May. His number is 478-923-0110, he said to call before going to the ponds to be sure he's open. He also said he had to clean and mow around the ponds.


----------



## TyWarnerRobins

I'll start by saying I found this forum while searching the internet for ponds in Middle Georgia.  I have lived in Warner Robins since the mid 60's and never heard of Pike's Ponds.  I have a college age son and he wants to do some fishing.  I haven't fished for many years, last week we cleaned up a couple of poles and put on some fresh line.

We spent this morning fishing at Walker's Pond in the heart of WR, near the old mall. Afterwards we drove over to Pike's Ponds.  Most of the ponds are overgrown with lily pads. the small pond nearest the gate looked fishable.

Here's a few pics (I hope this part works).


----------



## TyWarnerRobins

I'm having some trouble posting the pics.  Here's a link if I may.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=MVlGWC1aOEwtcTdrUVhCcHhBSFhkci0xclFZVkVB


----------



## TBI

Are these ponds still open?


----------



## sperkins

TBI said:


> Are these ponds still open?


I drove there today, but was not able to get in. It appears the lakes are still open to the public due to the signs, but no one was there to let me in. I knocked on the door of the Pike's house, but no one answered.


----------



## Caddisfly01

I was happy to see this thread starting back up..I should be relocating back to WR area sometime this spring, and need to catch up on accessible pond opportunities..We had lived there from 00-12, until being transferred to Marietta..Previously we had a nice subdivision pond that I fished many, many times..Looking forward to launching my 9.5' pontoon (Colorado XT), with available trolling motor in other local ponds/lakes..Guidance/thoughts will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Tightline

Just fyi, the sign says $5.00 per person per day.THE 1ST 2 POUNDS ARE "FREE". THEN THERE'S A "CATCH FEE" OF $2.00 PER POUND. SOOO, THOSE 2 -4 POUNDERS WOULD SET YOU BACK  $17.00 .     NO THANKS  !
I drove over there  today.


----------



## sperkins

Tightline said:


> I drove over there  today.


Was anyone there to let you in (if you had wanted to fish)?


----------



## AirmanB

Drove over by Pikes today. Gate was unlocked but closed. No sign of anyone to let me in. Ponds look decent. I am willing to try it out if I am able to get in contact with an attendant. I took pictures however I am unable to post...


----------



## couped127

I just spoke with Mrs Pike today and she said her son is running it now. It’s closed on Sundays and fishing is allowed in the front pond by the gate. (No good fishing there) when I went 3 years ago. She just gave me her sons number which I will contact before posting his number here..


----------



## couped127

I drove to the place last week and I can tell everyone to save your time. The weeds and grass has grown 10 feet or more above the water which make water not visible.. It really looks dried up..  Hate to see that happen


----------

